# Top 3 South Americans



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought it would be fun and interesting to know what South American cichlids are favored by those in this forum. Lets here everyones top three or more if you like and maybe a reason why.

Here is my list

1. Astronotus ocellatus 
Even though I don't consider them the most attractive of the southies, thier personalities and intellegence earns them #1 on my list. I just wish they were a bit smaller, so I could keep more of them.

2. Mikrogeophagus ramirezi 
I consider these little guys to be some of the most beautiful of all cichlids and they have interesting behaviors. Unfortunatley, I have had zero luck with them.

3. # 3 is still in the making some of the contestants include: Apistogramma cacatuoides, Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange Head", Heros efasciatus(rotkeil), Amphilophus festae, and Crenicichla regani.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Mine would be
#1 (insert any acara) What can I say, I love acaras 

#2 Heros efasciatus ( turquoise) Over the years I've really come to enjoy these guys. My current pair are quite impressive not only in personality but they are the most colorfull Turqs I've ever had.

#3 Satanoperca jurupari. Not a flashy fish but certainly one that grows on you. Got my first pair 18yrs ago and have kept them on and off ever since. Interesting behavior and the only Geo I've ever managed to spawn.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Should be fun!

_Heros. sp._: They're just wacky and pretty.

_Hypselacara temporalis_: So peaceful, but will stand their ground.

3rd place is definitely hard to say!

-Ryan


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

1. Heros - I love them all, rotkeil, green, gold. They have the beauty and grace of a discus without the difficult care and high price.

2. Green Terror - very beautiful and can hold its own at a small size.

3. Oscar - messy and clumbsy, even a little ugly; but the personality is a very lovable wet pet


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

1. _Hoplarcus psittacus_ - kinda hard to come by. i was lucky enough to get 5 from a local breeder/friend. I grew them out, sold the smaller 4 and kept the largest. He's now 6"+ and showing amazing colors. i can't wait for him to put on more size.

2. _Heros sp._ - just so much diversity in this genus. their colors are stunning with great personality.

3. _Satanoperca sp_ - again an amazing genus. i've only owned a jurupari but would love to own a _leucosticta_ or _daemon_. i love just sitting and watching him sift through the sand.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*1)* _Satanoperca daemon_ - beautiful, interesting behavior, fairly socialable.

*2)* _Crenicichla rosemariae_ - Combination of the prettiest and rarest pike cichlid.

*3)* _Crenicichla lenticulata_ 'Red Atabapo' - Prettiest color form of the second best looking pike, plus fiesty as all get out.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

#1 Laetacara sp. I like the dwarf acara's. These guys can have a green terror attitude in 3 inch package.

#2 Apsitogramma sp. Alright, I like dwarf SA cichlids, OK! Another fiesty little cichlid, males can look awesome, and the females are all flirts.

#3 Small fancy plecos OK not a cichlid....
#3a Geophagus sp. I love th social interaction you get when keeping a group geos. Not overly aggressive, thier sand sifting activities are intersting and they have some great subtle colours.


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

#1. Satanoperca sp. (Listed as Genus because daemon and acuticeps are absolutely gorgeous, but not available here, so I'm settled with leucosticta)

#2 Geophagus sp. "Orange Head" (Either of the 2 (3? ) varieties. A smaller Geophagus that has pretty much taken the crown as a flagship species for the promotion of Eartheaters worldwide due to the amazing colouration of males kept in good conditions.)

#3 Geophagus altifrons (Any of the many locale variants. Why? Well conditioned full sized adult males with huge streamers are absolutely brilliant.)


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

1 Discus-absolutely stunning fish

2. Oscar, can't beat their personality

3. Green terror, the best of both worlds, beauty and personality


----------



## Sencion88 (Feb 15, 2009)

Heros sp.

Ivanacara adoketa

Guianacara sp.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi all..
Welll lets see... 
#1 Discus or orangehead geos
#2 Orangehead geos or discus
#3 any other kind of eartheater... but you knew I was gonna say that :lol: :lol: :lol:

The discus are very regal colorful beautiful fish that's for sure but the geos just have so much personality and when older so much color... it's a hard choice.. guess I just need a huge tank so I can keep both... Sue


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

My favorite:

1) Australoheros - what's not to love about chanchitos!

2) Acaras - not the flashiest...but beautiful in an understated way...

2) Acaricthys - they'd be higher on the list if they were easier to breed...

Runners up: Gymnogeos, Geos and Keyholes


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

I think that the top three SA cichlids would have to be;

1) Oscar's probally the all time number one SA cichlid ever.

2)Severum would have to be the runner up to the oscar in popularity.

3)And the ever famous Bolivian Ram.

Honorable mentions;Discuss.

I chose my list based on popularity,avialability in the trade,and longevity in the hobby.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Seems to be a lot of severum lovers out there. I think they would be the most likely canidate for my number three spot.


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm re-thinking my list;

1) oscar.

2) angelfish.

3)severum.

others,gold saum,discus,ram.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I think discus would be high on my list. Just so pricey. Our LFS has some gorgeous ones, too. I get mesmerized looking at that tank whenever I walk by it. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## bloke (Apr 24, 2008)

Top 3 of what i have kept-

1- Geophagus sp Tapajos "Orangehead"

2-Geophagus Altifrons"Tapajos"?

3- Aequidens Diadema.

What i would like to have(**** aussie import laws :x )-

1- Retroculus Lapidifer

2- Retroculus Xinguensis

3- Satanoperca Daemon


----------

